# [OT] What is your current desktop wallpaper?



## Eternalknight (Dec 29, 2002)

Just asking coz I'm bored  Mine is a map of Middle-Earth, the same map that is in the back of the Fellowship of the Ring soundtrack.


----------



## arwink (Dec 29, 2002)

Pozas Of Sound Mind wallpaper, or at least a pic that I converted to wallpaper.  I forget which.


----------



## Moe Ronalds (Dec 29, 2002)

Pic from attack of the clones with Obi Wan absorbing Dooku's lightning with his lightsabre.


----------



## Capellan (Dec 29, 2002)

Home: nothing.
Work: Call of Cthulhu d20.  It usually attracts some comment when I run training sessions and it pops up on the projector screen


----------



## caudor (Dec 29, 2002)

Mine is the free Orcus one from Necromancer games.


----------



## Morpheus (Dec 29, 2002)

The poster of Orthanc and Barad-dur from the Two Towers.


----------



## arwink (Dec 29, 2002)

Capellan said:
			
		

> *Home: nothing.
> Work: Call of Cthulhu d20.  It usually attracts some comment when I run training sessions and it pops up on the projector screen  *




"Trainer Capellan:  Right, do this properly or I let him go all squamous on your arse..."

Trainee's:  -Gibber-"


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 29, 2002)

The picture from inside the CD insert of Phish's "Slip, Stitch, and Pass".


----------



## thomden (Dec 29, 2002)

*LOTR, LOTR, LOTR!!!*

Concept art for Lothlorien from lordoftherings.net 

Best looking movie ever and greatest movie of all time!!


----------



## hong (Dec 29, 2002)

A slightly larger version of this pic:


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 29, 2002)

Scene from the Empire Strikes Back with 2 Star Destroyers and 4 Tie Fighters pusuing the Millenium Falcon.


----------



## Tomanta (Dec 29, 2002)

Right this minute, a shadow ship from Babylon 5.  I have a randomizer, though, so I get a different one of the 37 I have loaded into it right now every time I reboot =P. [I have another... 10+ not in the randomizer right now, too...]


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 29, 2002)

Original George Perez artwork of the Justice League vs the Avengers for the upcoming minseries.

Hawkeye


----------



## boxstop7 (Dec 29, 2002)

A black hole ejecting jets of gas, plasma, particle energy, and whatever else it is that black holes could possibly "eject" .

~Box


----------



## robaustin (Dec 29, 2002)

Home: A picture of all of my gaming group's minis, a nice close up shot of all of us attacking an evil sorceress.

Work: Samurai Jack

--*Rob


----------



## Chun-tzu (Dec 29, 2002)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> *Original George Perez artwork of the Justice League vs the Avengers for the upcoming minseries.
> 
> Hawkeye *




I've got that one, too. Can't wait for it to finally come out!

I have a kick-ass Gundam Wing picture on my desktop, with the Wing Zero (with light saber extended) fighting the Epyon in outer space. There's a cropped and edited version of this picture here:

http://pub70.ezboard.com/btheeraofrpg


----------



## orbitalfreak (Dec 29, 2002)

I'm using this:


----------



## Eternalknight (Dec 29, 2002)

Nice, hong.  Where did ya find that one?

And Tomanta, where can I find the randomizer?


----------



## Psychotic Dreamer (Dec 29, 2002)

Personally I don't have a desktop wallpaper.  Just have it colored red.  Right now nothing is imspiring me to want to see it everyday.


----------



## AereonBlaze (Dec 29, 2002)

Mine is a nice Neverwinter Nights one of a white dragon.


----------



## jgbrowning (Dec 29, 2002)

*this*

is mine.

edit: actually mine's too big, so i took it down. its a map of medieval trade routes.


----------



## MythandLore (Dec 29, 2002)

It was:





http://lava.nationalgeographic.com/cgi-bin/pod/wallpaper.cgi?day=26&month=12&year=02

Now it's:




http://lava.nationalgeographic.com/cgi-bin/pod/wallpaper.cgi?day=28&month=12&year=02


----------



## WayneLigon (Dec 29, 2002)

Mine is a Treasure Planet  scene from www.pathea.com


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 29, 2002)

A promo desktop for Jim Lee's run on Batman:


----------



## LostSoul (Dec 29, 2002)

I've got a bottomless photo of Cheyene Coates (the chick from Madison Avenue, I think... I forget what their big song was, and I don't feel like looking through my collection right now).

It is wicked awesome.  The right level of sexuality and class.


----------



## LostSoul (Dec 29, 2002)

hong said:
			
		

> *A slightly larger version of this pic: *




hong, you even have a wanger on your desktop!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 29, 2002)

Any one looking for a cool new desktop should try this:


----------



## LostSoul (Dec 29, 2002)

I'm quite dissapointed that most of you guys don't have girly pics on your desktop.   What could be more interesting than looking at a woman?  The only thing that has come close for me is some of those space pictures... Earthrise, for one.


----------



## Kilmore (Dec 29, 2002)

I have a picture of all the Ranma 1/2 girls dressed up in their "Nihao, my Concubine" evening dress.  Hotcha!!

I cycle between that and one of Naga from Slayers sitting/floating in a hot springs and one of Filia from Slayers turning into a dragon.

Yes, I'm a freaky anime boy.


----------



## Kilmore (Dec 29, 2002)

Hey, Osis.  That reminds me of Erol Otus' webpage.

http://www.erolotus.com


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 29, 2002)

Kilmore said:
			
		

> *Hey, Osis.  That reminds me of Erol Otus' webpage.
> 
> http://www.erolotus.com *




Heads in jars are always funny. Unless it's your head in the jar of course.


----------



## Kilmore (Dec 29, 2002)

Your's is just in a tankard.


----------



## Lela (Dec 29, 2002)

That offical Salune wallpaper off the WotC site.  I plan to change it soon, though.  Maybe to Cyric or Bane.  Likely Bane (if I'm right about him being there).


----------



## hong (Dec 29, 2002)

Eternalknight said:
			
		

> *Nice, hong.  Where did ya find that one?
> *




It's a Hubble Space Telescope pic. Just follow the URL in the top right of the pic.


----------



## Sixchan (Dec 29, 2002)

A CG drawing of some cool pyramyds that feel very D&Dish to me.  I happened to find it while I was searching for Earth worlds in Spelljammer.
http://terraspace.kicks-ass.net/images/PYRAMIDS.jpg


----------



## Destil (Dec 29, 2002)

This:


----------



## Psychotic Dreamer (Dec 29, 2002)

Destil.  That is very cool and I had to steal it for my desktop.  Thanks.


----------



## Syunsuke (Dec 29, 2002)

Now I use a CG of tanar'ri. Yeah, succubus, that is drawn by a Japanese artist. She is named Derneel, but I don't know very well about her.

In more public situation(at university or such), I usually use a photo of sky. 
For example, larger version of this.





Taking pictures of skies is one of my hobby.
I'll show you some more 
evening glow 
epiphany 
genesis 
heavenly blue 

Resently, I read intersting idea about wallpaper.
Remove your monitor and take a picture from your usual viewpoint. Use the picuter as wallpaper. Now you get transpearent display!
This picuture will tell you this idea better than my English.
transpearent display


----------



## hong (Dec 29, 2002)

Syunsuke said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ah, that is truly a beautiful picture. It reminds me of the warm glow in the sky after Lina Inverse has cast a Dragon Slave.


Hong "everything I know about Japan, I learned from Slayers" Ooi


----------



## Eternalknight (Dec 29, 2002)

Destil, as much as I love the pic... it took an age to load on my computer, as I am only on dial up.  Anyway you could make it smaller?


----------



## Darrin Drader (Dec 29, 2002)

Mount Rainier. The one that comes with Windows XP.

I keep changing it for a day or so and then changing it back. I'm not sure why I like this picture so much, I mean it isn't like I don't see Rainier every single day already.


----------



## Chain Lightning (Dec 29, 2002)

LostSoul wrote:







> I'm quite dissapointed that most of you guys don't have girly pics on your desktop.  What could be more interesting than looking at a woman?




Y'know...for several months I had nice landscape style pictures or fantasy paintings for my desktop. But lately I've been going the typical male route and putting a girl on my desktop.

used to be: the Monica desktop from --http://whatisthematrix.warnerbros.com/

then it was--http://www.herothemovie.com/gallary/images/Moon01.jpg

and

here's what I got now:


----------



## Destil (Dec 29, 2002)

Eternalknight said:
			
		

> *Destil, as much as I love the pic... it took an age to load on my computer, as I am only on dial up.  Anyway you could make it smaller? *



Or hows about I just throw up the link where I got it, since re-uploading it from a dial up would take a while, as well.

http://www.space.com/php/multimedia/downloads/wallpapers/collection.php?collection=sun
(They have some lower res versions, too)


----------



## Dave Blewer (Dec 29, 2002)

I guess I am a bit different. I have a picture of my three children taken at a party 

From left to right we have Molly (2), Rhiannon (6) and Jordan (4)


----------



## Eternalknight (Dec 29, 2002)

Destil said:
			
		

> *Or hows about I just throw up the link where I got it, since re-uploading it from a dial up would take a while, as well.
> 
> http://www.space.com/php/multimedia/downloads/wallpapers/collection.php?collection=sun
> (They have some lower res versions, too) *




Thanks mate.


----------



## LostSoul (Dec 29, 2002)

Chain Lightning said:
			
		

> *Y'know...for several months I had nice landscape style pictures or fantasy paintings for my desktop. But lately I've been going the typical male route and putting a girl on my desktop. *




Yeah, that's what I'm talking about.  A nice, classy picture full of beauty and grace.  Nothing chessy or penthouse about it, just a good looking woman with a lot of emotion in it.


----------



## I'm A Banana (Dec 29, 2002)

A randomizer would be sweet, but I like to change my whole desktop theme when I change my background. 

I've got the MC Escher sketch of hands drawing themselves right now...I figured it was poetic enough for me. 

Some of those space pictures are niiiice, though.

And as for a girl...if only you could pictorally depict the winning style of a good woman, ah, then I'd be lustin' after her '.


----------



## NiTessine (Dec 29, 2002)

Currently, it's the Blizzard Christmas desktop, depicting the Warcraft III characters in a tavern, drinking and doing unspeakable things to a turkey.


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 29, 2002)

A self-rendered space scene with a planet in the upper right corner... you don't want to see it, trust me.


----------



## Janos Audron (Dec 29, 2002)

> I'm quite dissapointed that most of you guys don't have girly pics on your desktop. What could be more interesting than looking at a woman? The only thing that has come close for me is some of those space pictures... Earthrise, for one.




Yay! I have a girl on my desktop. Emma Watson (Hermione Granger), and with that, I won the contest of the worst background, though I like the background myself (it's actually an ongoing contest, starting with an "I love Willow" background (not by me ) then an "Alias Blue Dress" one (this one was by me), then a "Mini Me", and finally my Hermione. There were ideas about getting a "Backstreet Boys" wallpaper, but no one really had the guts to do that. ).

So, here's what it looks like: My Wallpaper


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 29, 2002)

Destil said:
			
		

> *Or hows about I just throw up the link where I got it, since re-uploading it from a dial up would take a while, as well.
> 
> http://www.space.com/php/multimedia/downloads/wallpapers/collection.php?collection=sun
> (They have some lower res versions, too) *




Actually, it's usually a bad idea to purposely put large images in a post!  Doing so cripples folks who connect by modem instead of broadband. That cool image of the sun was half a meg; in general, anything over 200k is suspect.

I've deleted your previous image, and replaced it with a smaller one.


----------



## Mark (Dec 29, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *Heads in jars are always funny. Unless it's your head in the jar of course. *




You're getting a lot of mileage out of that, aren't you, Osis?  Just remember that the sword of vengeance is swift and sure...


----------



## Kareyev (Dec 29, 2002)

*Wallpaper*

Currently I use:

http://antwrp.gsfc.nasa.gov/apod/ap020705.html

For those who like space sceen APOD is full of good background to use.  I've had fun using them for backgrounds in an OpenRPG Star Wars game as well.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 29, 2002)

let see if this works...


----------



## GreyShadow (Dec 29, 2002)

*My current wallpaper / theme*

This is what i've got at present.  Will most likely change it after New Years.

Ah! My Goddess Theme


----------



## Alaric_Prympax (Dec 29, 2002)

Eowyn desktop and screensaver from LotR.net.  I also have the Arwen Screensaver saved too.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 29, 2002)

I also use this one alot...


----------



## megamania (Dec 29, 2002)

Image of Savage Hulk from Hero Clix: Xplosion

If you haven't tried Hero Clix yet-   foul on you.


----------



## squirrel (Dec 29, 2002)

I got wallpaper randomizer, but my favorite wallpaper out of the batch is one of Rurouni Kenshin where he has various cuts over his body and is saying his the art of sword quote, which is "The sword is a weapon for killing, the art of the sword is the art of killing.  No matter what fancy words you use or what titles you put to it that is the only truth."


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 29, 2002)

*great thread*

Great thread.  I'm gonna download several wallpapers for my computer.

Currently, I use one of the realms of evil pics posted on realmsofevil.net a few months ago.


----------



## Ziona (Dec 29, 2002)

LostSoul said:
			
		

> *I'm quite dissapointed that most of you guys don't have girly pics on your desktop.   What could be more interesting than looking at a woman?  The only thing that has come close for me is some of those space pictures... Earthrise, for one. *




Actually, I'm a chick, and I have a picture of a woman on my desktop...but only because it's a pic of my character (drawn by Doc Midnight)  Check her out!  








At work I have LOTR: TTT wallpaper from the movie website. Both computers have the Legolas screensaver.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 29, 2002)

> Actually, I'm a chick, and I have a picture of a woman on my desktop...but only because it's a pic of my character (drawn by Doc Midnight) Check her out!




Can't go wrong with pics of hot drow chicks.


----------



## Number47 (Dec 29, 2002)

I'm not up to desktop wallpaper right now. I only have desktop drywall up.


----------



## Skullfyre (Dec 29, 2002)

This is mine


----------



## SteelDraco (Dec 29, 2002)

At present, I have a Ghost Bear insignia (from Battletech/Mechwarrior) with blue and white clouds behind it. I rather like it. I've built my whole desktop theme around it, so all the windows and such are shades of blue and white.

Before that, I had a Planescape: Torment theme installed. I believe I used the Nordom (rogue modron) background from that pack.


----------



## HellHound (Dec 29, 2002)

Picture taken when I was getting branded.

Me on left, holding onto an iron fence, Denise (Dextra) holding my arms, JUST before the first brand touched my back.


----------



## Redleg06 (Dec 29, 2002)

Mine looks a lot like this...

I have 510MB of wallpapers. Almost entirley famous women I will never meet.


----------



## Redleg06 (Dec 29, 2002)

Ziona said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Actually, I'm a chick, and I have a picture of a woman on my desktop...but only because it's a pic of my character (drawn by Doc Midnight)  Check her out!
> 
> At work I have LOTR: TTT wallpaper from the movie website. Both computers have the Legolas screensaver.   *




So, is she good or evil?


----------



## Kraedin (Dec 29, 2002)

Blackguard wallpaper from the WotC website.


----------



## Ziona (Dec 29, 2002)

Redleg06 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> So, is she good or evil?  *




She's a good-aligned half-drow cleric of Eilistraee (FR campaign).  The pseudodragon with her is her cohort, Rossal.


----------



## Turlogh (Dec 29, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *A promo desktop for Jim Lee's run on Batman:
> 
> 
> 
> *




This is mine as well. Big Bat fan here.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 29, 2002)

> This is mine as well. Big Bat fan here.




That's cool, although i'm a bigger fan of Jim Lee then i am of Batman.


----------



## Buttercup (Dec 29, 2002)

LostSoul said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yeah, that's what I'm talking about.  A nice, classy picture full of beauty and grace.  Nothing chessy or penthouse about it, just a good looking woman with a lot of emotion in it. *




Well then, how about this one?  She's a girl, and I think she shows lots of emotion....  (And yes, it really is on my desktop.)


----------



## caudor (Dec 29, 2002)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> *Well then, how about this one?  She's a girl, and I think she shows lots of emotion....  (And yes, it really is on my desktop.) *




Well Buttercup, that wallpaper looks good to me.  She looks like a real rascal though   She reminds me of Lady, a dog I had when I was younger.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 29, 2002)

Right now, I have a Love Hina wallpaper, lower left corner on this page.

I had a Hellsing wallpaper before that, the lower middle pic right here


----------



## EcCenTriC fairy (Dec 29, 2002)

I found this wallpaper on some website and used Style XP to change the color and style of the taskbar.  My desktop HAS to be tidy.


----------



## Arcane Runes Press (Dec 29, 2002)

Right now, I have the cover image from my upcoming Summerlands rpg. 

It's done by Stephanie Law.

Here's a link to the picture:

Summerlands desktop 

Patrick Y.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Dec 29, 2002)

Kreyev and Hand of Evil, thank you for those. I just set the futuristic looking one as my desktop. At least for now. It will probably be back to Mount Rainier before the end of next week.


----------



## Ace (Dec 29, 2002)

Bodiam Castle in the UK .


----------



## alsih2o (Dec 29, 2002)

acow by ron burns- http://www.ronburns.com/

 much cool stuff there worth checking out


----------



## astralpwka (Dec 29, 2002)

I got to watch the mountains burn last summer, and a friend snapped off this photo, which now adorns my desktop. 

This is what happens when you summon a Balor in nature...


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 29, 2002)

I wonder how many people know that Angramainyu is a photographer? Right now I'm using this picture of his as my wallpaper...


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 29, 2002)

...but this one is my favorite!


----------



## Chain Lightning (Dec 29, 2002)

Hand of Evil, that second wallpaper with the fantasy towers that are slightly warped looks awesome. Who did that piece? I can't make out the signature.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Dec 29, 2002)

I usually have Gandalf and the Balrog on the bridge of Kazzad Doom by Howe. But right now I have Alyson Hannigan on my desktop.


----------



## Ravellion (Dec 29, 2002)

This one, without the two minutes of photoshopping required to post it here  :


----------



## alsih2o (Dec 29, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *I wonder how many people know that Angramainyu is a photographer? Right now I'm using this picture of his as my wallpaper... *




 i didn't, and i desperately want to see more, agra- email me, we must trade


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 30, 2002)

Chain Lightning said:
			
		

> *Hand of Evil, that second wallpaper with the fantasy towers that are slightly warped looks awesome. Who did that piece? I can't make out the signature. *





Steffen Sommer


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 30, 2002)

If interested I get a lot of my desktop wallpaper from the following site...

http://www.critical-depth.com/gallery-intro.asp


----------



## Redleg06 (Dec 30, 2002)

Rav said:
			
		

> *This one, without the two minutes of photoshopping required to post it here  : *




Hey! I know her!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 30, 2002)

Another one I have but at work...


----------



## Ravellion (Dec 30, 2002)

Redleg06 said:
			
		

> *Hey! I know her! *



Carmen Electra. Well worth a web search  ...

Or were you implying that you know her IRL? In that case...  

Rav


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 30, 2002)

Hand of Evil, that's a great pic! Is that a photo of a real place, or an illustration of an imaginary place, or an illustration of a real place?


----------



## SteelDraco (Dec 30, 2002)

Unless I'm mistaken, that's a CGI piece. Something about the shadows on the columns looks CGI to me. Also, the people seem to have been Photoshopped in. There's a tell-tale thin black line around them, unless my eyes deceive me.


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 30, 2002)

I think so, too - but it's so cool it _should_ be real, so I'm hoping.


----------



## Ahzad (Dec 30, 2002)

*KoDT LotR Parody*

Mine is currently the Knights of the Dinner Table LotR Parody..."One Dice To Hack Them All".......


----------



## Acmite (Dec 30, 2002)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *
> 
> i didn't, and i desperately want to see more, agra- email me, we must trade  *




He has links to a bunch of his photos in Nutkinland.....


----------



## Acmite (Dec 30, 2002)

Here's mine......


----------



## Chain Lightning (Dec 30, 2002)

Hand of Evil, thanks for the info and link. I'll check out that place.


Acmite, are you a He-Man fan? If so, what do you think of the new toys and cartoon?


----------



## Acmite (Dec 30, 2002)

Hey Chain Lightning!

Yeah, I'm a big He-Man fan.  I remember waking up really early (He-Man was on at 7am) Saturday mornings when I was a kid to catch it.  I also had a fair chunk of the toys.

The new cartoon is actually pretty good.  The anime influences aren't as jarring as I would have thought had someone told me in advance.  The mythology is mostly dead-on, including Teela being the daughter of the Sorceress.

The changes they have made aren't bad (although I could have lived with them changing Man-At-Arms a little less) and they mostly serve to update the characters with newer technology.

Whiplash (my favorite villain from the old toy set) isn't as cool as he was, but I figure that's at least partly due to a much more mature set of eyes viewing it this time around.

The show seems to have a larger focus on the other major races of Eternia (like the Avians and the Bee-people), and they seem to have an eye towards developing a major backstory for some of the villains, Whiplash included.

I haven't seen much of the toys, except for a Skeletor (I wasn't impressed with the head) and a Man-At-Arms (not bad).

What about you?


----------



## Redleg06 (Dec 30, 2002)

Rav said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Or were you implying that you know her IRL? In that case...
> 
> Rav *




Um, no. This is a fantasy site after all!


----------



## Eternalknight (Dec 30, 2002)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> *If interested I get a lot of my desktop wallpaper from the following site...
> 
> http://www.critical-depth.com/gallery-intro.asp *




Wow.  Beautiful.


----------



## Chain Lightning (Dec 30, 2002)

Acmite, hopefully this side conversation isn't being marked as too off topic, but yah I like the new toys. I especially like Trapjaw and Tri-klops. Great sculps. Really hard to find though. I'm here in the Los Angeles area I can't find any store with them. I wonder if its due to that shipping strike down by the docks. *shrugs* As far as the cartoon goes I'm kinda biased because MYP is currently where I'm working. So of course I like the show.   That's why I asked if you liked the toy & cartoon. Just wondering how folks here at EN World think about it.

Speaking of He-Man art. The old He-Man Magazine has awesome cover art. Which, to stay sort of on topic, does make good desktop wallpaper too.


----------



## Maldur (Dec 30, 2002)

> Hand of Evil, that's a great pic! Is that a photo of a real place, or an illustration of an imaginary place, or an illustration of a real place?




It looks like a CGI made after water colours of David Roberts.
see here for the original (bottom left)


----------



## Drakmar (Dec 30, 2002)

this is the one I am using.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 30, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Hand of Evil, that's a great pic! Is that a photo of a real place, or an illustration of an imaginary place, or an illustration of a real place? *




Wish it was a real place.  CGI as far as I know.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 30, 2002)

Maldur said:
			
		

> *
> 
> It looks like a CGI made after water colours of David Roberts.
> see here for the original (bottom left) *




Looks like it, the one I posted must be a scan and then touched up copy of David Roberts!


----------



## Maldur (Dec 30, 2002)

Actually it looks like a cgi based on it. Those columns would be perfect for cgi/light studies.

After Our trip to egypt we gave some souvenier books of Roberts. They are very nice. Funny thing is he made his drawings before excavation so all temples are covered in tons of sand. You can now still see traces of people living on top of the ruins. (in luxor there is a mosque built roughly on the second floor of a temple. It used to be the ground floor.


----------



## Wee Jas (Dec 30, 2002)

The pic of my character that Doc did for me:


----------



## d20Dwarf (Dec 30, 2002)

I have an Alias wallpaper showing Jennifer Garner, and I just got the Alias screensaver. If you have the right specs to get the heavy version I recommend it, it's got video from the show in the screensaver and kicks major ass. Damn I love that show.


----------



## Sniktch (Dec 30, 2002)

My wallpaper is a picture of my 2-year old son hugging a teddy bear.  Not game related, but cute


----------



## larfinia (Dec 30, 2002)

My dog jesse on beach in Normandy is my current wallpaper....till recently i had a Star Wars X-Wing one.


----------



## Alaska Roberts (Dec 30, 2002)

Faye Valentine from The Smokers Club. Cowboy Bebop big big truck website is the best for custome CBB Webs.

Alaska


----------



## John Crichton (Dec 30, 2002)

This was on there until the weekend.  It's a slightly modded version of the Yuna render found on the official site from Final Fantasy X-2.
<img src="http://www.mattglickman.com/images/sample.desk.ffx-2.jpg">

This one is up there now.  I have no idea where this came from originally but I found it on Gameforms.com and photoshopped it a bit (artwork from Final Fantasy XII).
<img src="http://www.mattglickman.com/images/sample.desk.ffxii01.jpg">


----------



## Zander (Dec 30, 2002)

MythandLore said:
			
		

> *...it's:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I approve. That's my alma mater!  

Mine is a bigger copy of this pic I took of Elgol, Isle of Skye, Scotland:


----------



## rich_f (Dec 30, 2002)

Durin's Gate,  tiled on my desktop.


----------



## rich_f (Dec 30, 2002)

and at home, a larger version of this image of my two boys!!!


----------



## Dareoon Dalandrove (Dec 30, 2002)

I have changed desktops more in the last few months than I have ever done in the past.  I currently have the attacted one but before that i had a huge G VS E symbol.


----------



## Redleg06 (Dec 30, 2002)

I just switched it to this. Perdy kewl.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 30, 2002)




----------



## cthuluftaghn (Dec 30, 2002)

I've got the 1024 x 768 version of the globe I created for my Sprawling Shadows campaign.  Here's the mini version:


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Dec 30, 2002)

I fell in love with Digital Blasphemy when my friend had a picture from them on her desktop, i'll see if I can dig up a tiny picture that I can post here...

Anyhow, go to www.digitalblasphemy.com

The guy there is amazing and has some links to some other pretty good sites of computer-generated art.  I can't get over how much I love this stuff...I just want to jump into some of his work...live there... it's so cool.  So cool I bought a 90-day membership actually! 

Here's my current desktop (a thumbnail of stuff in his members-only gallery.  He posts the thumbnails himself for everyone to see, so I don't see why I can't tantalize you with the stuff too )


----------



## Fenes 2 (Dec 30, 2002)

A picture of Lina Inverse.


----------



## tetsujin28 (Dec 30, 2002)

*It's all about the ladies...*

Really, nothing else goes up, except for the occasional anime thing. Right now, it's every geek's fantasy, Alyson Hannigan, which can be found at www.fhm.com -- go to "Girls," then "cover girls." Then be happy


----------



## Quixon (Dec 30, 2002)

Here's my current one - and I second Digital blasphemy, they have alot of nice screensavers.


----------



## haiiro (Dec 30, 2002)

I just switched to a pretty sweet Metroid Prime wallpaper. Rather than post the image, here's the link instead:

http://gamecubex.net/downloads/wallpaper/metroidprime/1.jpg


----------



## KnowTheToe (Dec 30, 2002)

hong said:
			
		

> *A slightly larger version of this pic: *




Hey I used this one when i first saw it.  It really is a great picture.


----------



## CrazyMage (Dec 30, 2002)

A parchment map of the Shire that I found online.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Dec 30, 2002)

Mark said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You're getting a lot of mileage out of that, aren't you, Osis?  Just remember that the sword of vengeance is swift and sure...  *




revenge, like ice cream is better served cold.


----------



## Stone Angel (Dec 30, 2002)

I have a pic of Odin from the FF series. I also had one of Bahamut from the same series, and another of Bahamut and Alexander. I also have the Warcraft III wallpapers, which are cool.


----------



## Buttercup (Dec 31, 2002)

larfinia said:
			
		

> *My dog jesse on beach in Normandy is my current wallpaper....till recently i had a Star Wars X-Wing one. *




That's one very cute pooch, larfinia!


----------



## VorpalBunny (Dec 31, 2002)

At home it changes between the WotC _City of the Spider Queen_ cover, and this art from _Icewind Dale_.  At work my desktop is locked on the stupid hospital logo.


----------



## VorpalBunny (Dec 31, 2002)

Oops.. I mean _this_ art:


----------



## Cedric (Dec 31, 2002)

Home - from Digital Blasphemy (EDIT: won't open here, but it's a picture of a magic user infused with white light):






Work - Classic photo of Secretariat winning the Belmont by 31 lengths. Side note...to this day since the record was set here in 1973, no horse has come within 2 seconds of it:






Cedric


----------



## beta-ray (Dec 31, 2002)

December's calendar (ReBoot) from mainframe.ca

mainframe desktop page


----------



## Fenros (Dec 31, 2002)

tetsujin28 wrote: 







> Right now, it's every geek's fantasy, Alyson Hannigan, which can be found at www.fhm.com -- go to "Girls," then "cover girls." Then be happy





thankyou for the link!

OMG....those Alyson Hannigan pictures are great. 

I am happy now.


----------



## Skullfyre (Dec 31, 2002)

Redleg06 said:
			
		

> *I just switched it to this. Perdy kewl. *




from what site did you get that one from?


----------



## larfinia (Dec 31, 2002)

thanks buttercup hes also a bit of a poser, hogs the camera all the time!


----------



## Datt (Dec 31, 2002)

Pic of my old car.

I haven't given up yet since selling her to get married and buy a house.


----------



## A2Z (Dec 31, 2002)

*and here's mine...*


----------



## Tomanta (Dec 31, 2002)

*Randomizer*

Ok, it took me a few minutes to find it on the 'net [I picked the thing up years ago and haven't thought about it since...]... But my randomizer can be found at http://www.wallpaperchanger.de/ .

Freeware, and not a bad little program .


----------



## Eternalknight (Jan 1, 2003)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## garyh (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm using the desktop below, which I created in Photoshop by using some character art from ENWorld's own Claudio Pozas and a background from Blizzard's _World of Warcraft_ website.

Please, nobody sue me.  

Click the pic for a 1024x768 image.

<img alt="Pozas Group.jpg" src="http://garyh.net/Pozas Group.jpg" width="640" height="480" border="0" />


----------



## Sagan Darkside (Jan 2, 2003)

Salutations,

home: a giant pic of the Yellow Sign
work: a picture of the face of Carolyn Jones (Morticia from the old Addams Family television series).

I have a crush on her. 
 

SD


----------



## Eridanis (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm terrible about my wallpapers. I change it every few days.

This morning, I had a picture of Lincoln at Antietam that was my desktop before Christmas vacation. I changed it to an image of the Magna Carta, and right now I have Sialia's Orc-and-Pie-by-way-of-Sandra Boynton on my desktop.  

At home, I have Gromit defending the soccer goal from one of the latest online-only W&G shorts.


----------



## wolff96 (Jan 2, 2003)

A wonderful black-and-white photo of the lovely Julianne Moore.

She's wearing a chain shirt (and nothing under it) and holding a sword (it's either a wakizashi or a kodachi, I'm not sure). As if that wasn't good enough, she's in the middle of licking the blade in the photo.

I believe it was originally from "US" magazine.


----------



## Black Omega (Jan 2, 2003)

wolff96 said:
			
		

> *A wonderful black-and-white photo of the lovely Julianne Moore.
> 
> She's wearing a chain shirt (and nothing under it) and holding a sword (it's either a wakizashi or a kodachi, I'm not sure). As if that wasn't good enough, she's in the middle of licking the blade in the photo.
> 
> I believe it was originally from "US" magazine. *




I believe this is the photo you are talking about.

Julianne Moore 

It can't be a Kodachi, she's the Black Rose of  St. Hebereke High.


----------



## Zaukrie (Jan 2, 2003)

I guess I'm too much of a dad.  I'm one of the 4 people that have replied my kids (actually, my wife is in the picture too).  It might be my favorite picture of them all ever.  Sorry, too mushy for some of you I'm sure.  I used to have different Cezanne art, and occassionally Fantasy art.  But as my tast runs to combat or women, I'm not too sure how the conservative, very religious, person who sits across from me felt about some of it.  So, I took it off.

And, don't take that as me being afraid, but polite.


----------



## Eudaimic (Jan 2, 2003)

*Eowyn and the Nazgûl*

John Howe's incredible painting of Eowyn the shieldmaiden facing the Wyvern mounted Nazgûl Witchking.








(Larger version here: 
http://www.mi.uib.no/~respl/tolkien/Tolkien/tolk-eow.jpg)


----------



## Laslo Tremaine (Jan 2, 2003)

Right now my desktop is Joe Strummer (R.I.P.) from The Clash...

I nabbed it from this site...
http://www.joestrummer.com/


----------



## kkoie (Jan 2, 2003)

well my desktop changes depending on my mood, but this is one of the more cool ones (I second Hubble pics!)

It's an image captured by the Hubble telescope of a super-nova.


----------



## Eternalknight (Jan 2, 2003)

Black Omega said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I believe this is the photo you are talking about.
> 
> ...




Nice.  Very nice.  Anyone know where to get more pics like that?


----------



## wolff96 (Jan 3, 2003)

Black Omega said:
			
		

> *I believe this is the photo you are talking about.*




That is indeed the one.

I love that photo. 

Then again, I love her, so I guess it's not too much of a stretch.


----------



## Black Omega (Jan 3, 2003)

Eternalknight said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Nice.  Very nice.  Anyone know where to get more pics like that? *




Get to know Julianne Moore 

Is the webpage I found the image at, it has additional photo galleries.

Personally, my wallpaper at the moment is from the L5R Homepage , they have wallpapers for the Crane, Dragon and Mantis Clans for the newest CCG release.  I'm using the Mantis one at present.


----------



## Henry (Jan 3, 2003)

My current wallpaper at work is Middle Earth Map

at home it is:

http://www.reapermini.com/goodies/desktops/piotr_1280.jpg


----------



## Clain MacFaileas (Jan 3, 2003)

"OBEY," writen in white on a black background.


----------



## Oni (Jan 6, 2003)

I have a lot of LotR artwork I use, but right now I have this image....tile it, it's cool.


----------



## Allanon (Jan 6, 2003)

enworld.cyberstreet.com/news as active desktop... never mis a thing


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 26, 2004)

BUMP...so what is on your desktop!


----------



## Krieg (Sep 26, 2004)

Just switched from an endzone view of Ohio Stadium (home of The Ohio State Buckeyes) to a panaromic shot of the Wadi al-Salam (Valley of Peace) Cemetery in Al-Najaf Iraq. It is absolutely amazing. It is one of the two largest cemetaries in the world and supposedly there are over five million bodies buried within it's walls...

While neither of the below photos is the one I have as my wallpaper, they give a good idea of the scope of the place (be sure to check the scale at the bottom left of the satellite imagery).

Eventually I am going to sit down and put together a map of this monster, it absolutely has to find a place in my game.












> _
> *Wadi al-Salam Cemetery*
> 
> 
> ...



Cut-n-paste from GlobalSecurity.org...

http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/world/iraq/najaf.htm


----------



## Lord Zardoz (Sep 26, 2004)

*My desktop*

At home, I have a 'mars scape' background I found.  I cannot remember the link.

At work, I use a pic called 'rotsnake'.  You really need to see it to appreciate it.

http://plig.org/things/optical/tn/rotsnake.gif.html

The picture causes much discomfort to some of my co-workers, since they cannot handle the way the picture seems to keep moving.


----------



## MDSnowman (Sep 26, 2004)

Mine is a picture of Ellice a character from Chugworth Academy (same place I got this Avatar). It certainly falls under the category of Background with a girl on it.

*Edit:* Pictured Removed... perhaps not Grandma safe, instead you can choose to click of your own accord.

http://chugworth.com/donate/ellice01.jpg


----------



## Arcane Runes Press (Sep 26, 2004)

This threads a blast from the past.   

Currently, I've got the lead singer of Lacuna Coil as my wallpaper - a gothic beauty for Halloween season.

Before that, it was three nameless models in a row, all scientifically chosen to please both my wife's tastes, and mine. 

So, we had topless woman with angel's wings and a belly piercing; women in white shirt and bikini bottoms mostly submerged in water; and woman from the original ad for Dior's Addict perfume (what my wife wears). 

All found through the glory of Google.  

The Dior one is here: Here 

Next up: Suicide Girls and Masuimi Max.


----------



## The Grackle (Sep 26, 2004)

I miss Jane.

http://www.serenitymovie.com/photos/index.php?pic=4


----------



## Aeric (Sep 26, 2004)

I change my wallpaper about once a month.  Right now, it is now the cover of an upcoming PS2 RPG called StellaDeux.  Before that, it was a promotional wallpaper for the Korean MMORPG Lineage II, with some very nice anime-style artwork.  Before _that_, it was a beautiful painting of the Old City from China Mieville's _Perdido Street Station_.


----------



## WizarDru (Sep 26, 2004)

Samurai 7, the TV Series.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 27, 2004)

In the Lab from www.renderosity.com...


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 27, 2004)

my current (home)


----------



## The Goblin King (Sep 27, 2004)

My background is quite boring.  At work its a plain blue screen.  At home its the Azul little island that came with Windows XP.  I have tried other desktops but I find myself always changing it back.


----------



## Impeesa (Sep 27, 2004)

At any given time over the last few years, there will be about a 90% chance that my desktop is set to this picture:

http://web.unbc.ca/~williamp/Wall_2.jpg

That's the YF-19, from Macross Plus, for those who don't recognize it.

However, at this very moment I've got a different one:

http://web.unbc.ca/~williamp/fft_cd2.jpg

That there is what's left of my Final Fantasy Tactics CD, after my late DVD drive was through with it, artistically arranged on my scanner bed. 

--Impeesa--

ps. if anyone has a non-greatest-hits copy of FFT that they'd let go for cheap, I'm in the market for a replacement.


----------



## Nifft (Sep 27, 2004)

Here's mine. It's a photo I took on a recent vacation at sunrise.

 -- N


----------



## SubMensa (Sep 27, 2004)

you can check out some of the desktops that I've used in the past here. 

Some examples there include Trogdor, Nerv, and an imperial logo.
If anyone wants the high res origionals just drop me a line and I'll get them to you.


----------



## Gorilla726 (Sep 27, 2004)

Mine is just white graph paper with black lines. 4sq/inch.  I like it.

Gorilla


----------



## haiiro (Sep 27, 2004)

SubMensa said:
			
		

> If anyone wants the high res origionals just drop me a line and I'll get them to you.




I like the Imperial one a lot -- would you mind emailing me the full version? I'm haiiro(at)metacrawler(dot)com.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 27, 2004)

This.


----------



## Brennin Magalus (Sep 27, 2004)

I have webshots, so my wallpaper is ever changing


----------



## haiiro (Sep 27, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> This.




That's awesome! Where's it from?


----------



## SubMensa (Sep 27, 2004)

haiiro said:
			
		

> I like the Imperial one a lot -- would you mind emailing me the full version?




Done, Enjoy!


----------



## haiiro (Sep 27, 2004)

SubMensa said:
			
		

> Done, Enjoy!




Thanks.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 27, 2004)

haiiro said:
			
		

> That's awesome! Where's it from?



I found it on deviantart.com.  They have lots of nifty wallpapers there.


----------



## Wombat (Sep 27, 2004)

I have The Tick (Ben Endlund version)

I mean, he's KEEN!


----------



## haiiro (Sep 27, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> I found it on deviantart.com.  They have lots of nifty wallpapers there.




Devian Tart, huh? You're right: there's a ton of cool stuff there. Thanks.


----------



## garyh (Sep 27, 2004)

The Warforged Wizard on a black background:


----------



## Jeff Wilder (Sep 27, 2004)

Liz Phair in a leggy pose on my work machine, Ashley Judd in her University of Kentucky hockey jersey (and nothing else) on my home machine, and Claire Danes looking wistful and I-need-Jeff-to-love-me-ish on my PDA.


----------



## Ferret (Sep 27, 2004)

Tomanta said:
			
		

> Right this minute, a shadow ship from Babylon 5.  I have a randomizer, though, so I get a different one of the 37 I have loaded into it right now every time I reboot =P. [I have another... 10+ not in the randomizer right now, too...]




This 'randomizer' intrigues me....

I have a DHD wallpaper from scifi.com, but I have other themes. Not 37, but a few.


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 27, 2004)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> A self-rendered space scene with a planet in the upper right corner... you don't want to see it, trust me.



 A self-rendered space scene with a planet in the center - still the same planet, actually, just a different position.


----------



## Alynnalizza (Sep 27, 2004)

A render of an Elven Mage that I may never get to play .


----------



## s/LaSH (Sep 28, 2004)

Right now, variant 1 of an exercise in anatomy drawing that turned into a full-blown manga-styled bishoujo picture as I was pencilling it. I finished it last night and immediately decided to exhibit it to myself. One of the benefits of being artistically inclined - and with enough practice under my belt to actually like my products - the subject's back muscleature looks awesome, although you can only see it in variant 3. (No, you can't see the picture. It's mine. Hiss.)

Before that, it was another one of mine, this time available for public viewing. This fellow's an orc from my Twilight world. And since last Sunday, I also have a version of him drawn by David Finch (current artist on Avengers), which is cool. That might see desktop time, or might not.

I'll probably continue on the theme of (a) personal artwork I feel came out well and (b) Faye Valetine from Cowboy Bebop, of whom I have accumulated a small treasury which sees fairly continuous rotation...

This, of course, is both my home and work PC. This whole freelance artist gig sounds better and better as I go along, doesn't it?


----------



## Pbz (Sep 28, 2004)

The D20 logo.


----------



## ArcOfCorinth (Sep 28, 2004)

Mine is currently a picture of my fiancée


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jan 13, 2005)

Bumping as it has been a long time and it is time again to ask....

Waht is your desktop wallpaper?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 13, 2005)

I got this from an old video game magazine. I scanned it up and did a little cropping.


----------



## Acquana (Jan 13, 2005)

I've got one of Puss'nBoots doing the sad eyes from Shrek 2.  Dear God, it's so cute ... those ... eyes ...  O_O


----------



## Psion (Jan 13, 2005)

Work - a bloated moon or planet rising over a lake by Eric Knight Holbrook. I don't see that one up anymore but you can see some nice examples here:
http://www.deepdarkdigital.com/artwork/

Home - I honestly am drawing a blank. Probably another EKH peice.

Laptop - the 30th aniversary barfight scene by Todd Lockwood.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Jan 13, 2005)

Player's Guide to Faerun.

If I still had internet access at home... who knows... but for now, I'll stick with it. It's a great piece.


----------



## Elephant (Jan 13, 2005)

Nothing right now, just a green background color, but before that it was
http://www.orchidspecies.com/africa/elephant.jpg
 and before that, a very nice picture of my wife.


----------



## Turhan (Jan 13, 2005)

I love maps.

Well, I'm still using the map of Sherwood that came in print form in Dragon mag a couple years back, but the version I have I downloaded from WOTC.  It is the core area of the campaign I'm running for our group.  It's nice to be able to look at it and ponder their fate.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 13, 2005)

Awww, a baby elephant, how cute......


----------



## s/LaSH (Jan 14, 2005)

I've got an adaptation of the image at http://dungeondamage.keenspace.com/d/20050109.html - which is one of mine. It's concept art for Soviet powered armour, and I loved the way it came out. Anyway, that's what it's supposed to be, but I replaced it with a series of arrows, outlines, and visual guides highlighting some of my dozens of desktop icons, as that computer's being fixed in the shop right now and I thought the techies could use some pointers. And I spent twice as long on it as I should have, giving it artistic touches like concealed writing on a dark background and fancy little geometric patterns...


----------



## RithTheAwakener (Jan 14, 2005)

I also get all my wallpapers from www.deepdarkdigital.com   he has really nice rendered landscapes there, my current one is the attached image... quite beautiful for a rendered image


----------



## The Shaman (Jan 14, 2005)

A picture of my daughter taken on a trip to the botanic gardens - I have the same wallpaper at home and at work.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 14, 2005)

Since my last post, I've changed to one of the "Comic is running late!" fillers from the Order of the Stick.


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 14, 2005)

Player's Guide to Faerun....


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 14, 2005)

Ferrari 360 Challenge Stradale


----------



## SubMensa (Jan 16, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Bumping as it has been a long time and it is time again to ask....
> 
> Waht is your desktop wallpaper?




I just updated the website to include a couple more, right now I'm using the Autobot symbol from the bottom of the page.

SubMensa

Enjoy!


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Jan 16, 2005)

I cobbled this together from bits and pieces on the web this weekend after I decided I didn't want the real LCARS terminal replacement if it wasn't going to allow me to full-screen my apps:


----------



## Darkness (Jan 16, 2005)

Warcraft: Tauren + female night elf.


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 16, 2005)

Dr. Anomalous said:
			
		

> I cobbled this together from bits and pieces on the web this weekend after I decided I didn't want the real LCARS terminal replacement if it wasn't going to allow me to full-screen my apps:




HA! That's great! I have a buddy who would love that, can you post the orig at full size? Appreciate it


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Jan 16, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> HA! That's great! I have a buddy who would love that, can you post the orig at full size? Appreciate it




There you go. [url=http://dcl.spodzone.com/sulu/LCARS.zip]here[/url]

Its about a 1 MB download. The wallpaper is a BMP file, which makes it relatively easy to select the Insignia-Class USS Pioneer in the upper left in Photoshop or Paint Shop and drop in a new image instead.

EDIT: The above URL is now a zip file of the wallpapers I've shown in this thread. Saves space.  On the new wallpaper, a little more skill is needed to replace the wireframe. However, the name and registry of the ship should be easy enough.


----------



## Turanil (Jan 16, 2005)

Hey! I wanted to change my d20 Future wallpaper from WotC with this nice Star Trek one, but it is impossible to download!!!


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Jan 17, 2005)

Turanil said:
			
		

> Hey! I wanted to change my d20 Future wallpaper from WotC with this nice Star Trek one, but it is impossible to download!!!




It should be there, I just loaded it after clearing my cache.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jan 17, 2005)

Mine's the one of the Epic Blackguard downloadable from WOTC. Tis nifty!


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 17, 2005)

Dr. Anomalous said:
			
		

> There you go.




Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 18, 2005)

I change my wallpaper at least twice a week. My current wallpaper is of a Godzilla sized Pikachu:


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jan 19, 2005)

Mine is the Dagon wall paper from the "Worlds of Cthulhu" magazine

It's too large to attach here.  The limit is 244.1 KB and it's 385.6 KB.  Since it is someone else's artwork, I don't want to alter the image (even just re-sizing it).  Download it to see the full glory of Dagon, but here's the thumbnail from the magazine's web site.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jan 19, 2005)

Screen shot of the Eberron game in production from Gamespot...


----------



## devilish (Jan 19, 2005)

LostSoul said:
			
		

> I've got a bottomless photo of Cheyene Coates (the chick from Madison Avenue, I think... I forget what their big song was, and I don't feel like looking through my collection right now).
> 
> It is wicked awesome.  The right level of sexuality and class.




Care to share --- where'd you get it from?


----------



## Jesus_marley (Jan 20, 2005)

Mine is a cool promo wallpaper from the (now defunct and never seeing the light of day) video game Werewolf :TA Heart of Gaia.

I don't even know if the wallpaper is still available... It may just be floating out there is cyberspace.


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Jan 20, 2005)

Currently, the cover from the d20 Draconomicon, cos its cool.


----------



## javapadawan (Jan 20, 2005)

At home I usually use in-game screenshots from whatever game I'm currently playing... these days that would be World of Warcraft.

At work I have this kinda creepy looking screenshot from Silent Hill 4. Keeps the co-workers away.


----------



## Achan hiArusa (Jan 25, 2005)

*Desktop Wallpaper*

Computers at work:  Staff Computer:  Exalted's Fair Folk
                             Student Computer:  Noir (two main characters against black backdrop)
                             Backup Computer:  Nuku Nuku
Powerbook:  The cool .jpg for the Sorceror RPG (it was on http://www.sorcererrpg.com/, 
                  but its gone now).
PC at home:  Skuld from Oh My Goddess
iMac:           IRAF User account:  Noir (same as Student Work computer)
                  Personal account:  Belldandy (praying in front of pink background)


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Jan 26, 2005)

To indulge my girly picture inclination I usually have a Luis Royo pic up. That's as far as I risk going what with parents and a little brother wandering around. Things would be different without those influences, let me tell you. As an aside, did a bunch of the links get ripped out from the server change? A good portion of them aren't there for me. But, onto the crunch: 









P.S. I second devilish's request.


----------



## jgbrowning (Jan 26, 2005)

I have a map of Harlech castle.

joe b.


----------



## reanjr (Jan 26, 2005)

Wallpaper?  What's that?

I go for the austere Windows blue on one machine, and a nice WindowMaker blue steel gradient on another.


----------



## nimisgod (Jan 26, 2005)

The world map of Myth: The Fallen Lords. Love that game.


----------



## Jakar (Jan 26, 2005)

I have a larger version of this one.  Had it for months.  Still makes me laugh.


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Jan 26, 2005)

Sorrow The Man Bear said:
			
		

> That's as far as I risk going what with *parents* and a little brother wandering around.




Hey, don't blame us. Check our desktops in 4 years when he's* 18...


--
* "He's", per the insitance of Sorrow, who is standing behind me, indicates the aforementioned sibling.


----------



## gamecat (Jan 26, 2005)

LostSoul said:
			
		

> I'm quite dissapointed that most of you guys don't have girly pics on your desktop.   What could be more interesting than looking at a woman? <snip>




why a nissan fairlady Z! i have a stylized Z logo on mine.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Jan 30, 2005)

Currently, a street sign I saw the other day:


----------



## Harmon (Jan 30, 2005)

A picture of my brother.  He left us nineteen years ago last November 12th.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 30, 2005)

Sorrow The Man Bear said:
			
		

> As an aside, did a bunch of the links get ripped out from the server change? A good portion of them aren't there for me.



If you mean links to EN World threads, yes. If you remove "/forums" from a link it works though.


----------



## WayneLigon (Jan 31, 2005)

Home: Default XP 'Bliss' wallpaper; haven't gotten around to changing it.

Work: Usually Whelan's art, or this Teen Titans one. Right now, because of all the work stress, it's this one from www.despair.com I'm thinking of buying the desktopper.


----------



## barsoomcore (Jan 31, 2005)

It changes every five minutes, randomly selecting a new Frazetta painting each time. Which is great because whenever I get a little bored with what I'm doing, I just F11 and on my Mac that whisks away all open windows so you can check out your desktop. So every five minutes I F11 and see the latest Frazetta glory. I have 187 reasonably high-res Frazetta images, so there's always something new.


----------



## mhacdebhandia (Jan 31, 2005)

Monica Belluci at the moment.

Whatever desktop I use has to be black or at least dark enough to give me good contrast. I hate the way the text on my (many) desktop icons gets "lost" against a pale background.


----------



## jaerdaph (Jan 31, 2005)

Home: I have this thing for brick or stone walls. 
Work: Can't say because of EN World's No Politics rule


----------



## Stone Angel (Feb 1, 2005)

PC: Black and white picture of a sword in a fountain a friend took for me in high school

Laptop: A picture of the Sunset at my Lakehouse

Work: Gigantor


The Seraph of Earth and Stone


----------



## Krieg (Feb 1, 2005)

An oil painting of Glen Helen by a local artist. Glen Helen is a nature preserve located in Yellow Springs Ohio and I spent much of my childhood in the glen.

My background is actually the painting on the easel in the photo, not the photo itself.

The actual painting is hanging on my wall.


----------



## Jeff Wilder (Feb 2, 2005)

1024x768 photo of Lexa Doig in a semi-sheer blouse.

Other favorites include Liz Phair, Claire Danes, and Audrey Tautou.  I rotate them somewhat regularly.


----------



## kenobi65 (Feb 2, 2005)

At work, a wallpaper from Return of the King, showing Legoalas and Aragorn looking out over the plains of Rohan at night.  (In the movie, the shot occurs just as Pippin is farting around with the Palantir.)

My home machine has been co-opted by my wife, and has a picture of Johnny Depp as Captain Jack Sparrow.


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Feb 4, 2005)

Changed to this:






The one above and this one have been zipped and put here in case anyone would enjoy either or both of them.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Feb 8, 2005)

Was over at www.desktopstarships.com and found this little bady:


----------



## Queenie (Feb 8, 2005)

A picture of my 6 month old baby girl, Arabella


----------



## Stone Angel (Feb 8, 2005)

Now it's the home is a picture of me and the lake house in order to help remove the oppressiveness and depressiveness of the season.


The Seraph of Earth and Stone


----------



## qaaral (Feb 8, 2005)

I alternate pictures of Sterling castle, Edinburgh castle and the Scottish highlands I took on my last vacation.


----------



## comareddin (Feb 10, 2005)

A shot from the hubble telescope. It is a nebula that looks like an eye with a green iris


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 10, 2005)

Green iris nebula?  Ooh, where can I see?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 10, 2005)

I found a keeper. Got this from Dragon Magazine, can't remember which one though. I've had it up for a week or so and I'm pretty sure I'm gonna stick with it:


----------



## the Jester (Feb 10, 2005)

Currently a picture of fire.  I change it whenever an especially cool image strikes me- sometimes it's pretty random stuff.  A lot of the time it's an astronomy pic (yay Hubble, sad to see it go); once it was an aerial photo, a couple times erotic/sexy pics.


----------



## fusangite (Feb 10, 2005)

My father is an artist and does a kind of geometric landscape impressionism. I have scans of a lot of his paintings and switch which ones I use as my backdrop every month. Here's the current one.


----------



## Laurel (Feb 10, 2005)

Work = picture of my husband and I on our honeymoon.

Home = maiden family scottish crest

For sounds = my husband was being cute (in that two year old way) and placed the sexy voice female that says things like "You have mail, master" on MY computer.


----------

